# Epson Scanner GT7000 USB und Windows XP



## faxy (2. Februar 2003)

Ich kann keinen Treiber für den Epson GT7000 USB für Windows XP finden. Weiß jemand, ob man einen alternativen Treiber benutzen kann.

danke


----------



## devStorm (3. Februar 2003)

hmm, nimm doch den für w2k. habe den selben scanner (super teil übrigens) und win xp. habe einfach den treiber von w2k genommen, und es funzt. 

andrej


----------



## faxy (3. Februar 2003)

*treiber... welche*

Hallo Andrej,

vielen Dank für die Auskunft....

Ich kann aber bei Epson direkt keinen Treiber für GT7000 USB für W2k finden. Welchen hast du genommen? Meinst du, daß der für den GT7000 auch funzt... 

Vielleicht kannst du ihn mir ja mailen...

Danke...


----------



## devStorm (4. Februar 2003)

hi, mailen kann ich dir ihn nicht. da ich nur eine isdn leitung habe, aber hier ist der downloadlink.

ftp://ftp.epson.de/pub/de/driver/scanner/gt7000g.exe

andrej


----------



## faxy (4. Februar 2003)

*danke*

Hi Andrej,

vielen Dank, werde es schnellstmöglichst probieren...


----------

